# Outpatient Coding Position



## kimms (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for a job in the outpatient setting. I have my CPC and CPC-H. I have over a year of working experience and a year of classes. Knowledgeable with Nextgen, EZ cap, I code and Microsoft Office. In my employment I have used ICD-9 and E/M coding for hospital discharges and encounters, ER encounters, and physicians office auditing within the EHR. Contact me at kimms34@yahoo.com and I will email my cover letter, resume and certificates. Thank you, Kim.


----------

